# How do you make website links say something else?



## Ms_Twana (Jun 12, 2007)

Do you understand what I'm talking about? There are some ladies that will have a link to pictures or something, but instead of it saying where the link is, ladies have named it like "twistout pic" or something like that. How do I do that??


----------



## SexySin985 (Jun 13, 2007)

I understand what you mean but I dunno how to do it. Thankx for asking cuz I was just getting ready to and I decided to do a search first 

B U M P


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 17, 2007)

i wanna know 2


----------



## FRO-EVER 21 (Jun 17, 2007)

I think this should help. Scroll all down to URL hyperlinking and follow from there. Hope this helps. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/misc.php?do=bbcode


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jun 18, 2007)

FRO-EVER 21 said:
			
		

> I think this should help. Scroll all down to URL hyperlinking and follow from there. Hope this helps.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/misc.php?do=bbcode


 
Damn, I thought I was computer literate until looking at that!!  I see what to do, but I'm not quite sure HOW to do it. Let me look again. Thanks so much for the link!!! 

ETA: I got it!! I got it!! Yay, thank you!!! Now how do I get to that page on my own??? LOL!


----------



## Amour (Jun 20, 2007)

i wanted to know this testing to see if it works


 clickable?

woooo hoo i did it

trying to set up a linked picrure


----------

